# buildworld and NO_CLEAN



## laufdi (Feb 5, 2019)

Does NO_CLEAN still have any effect in 12-STABLE? 
Running the 2nd time takes endless, too ...


```
# nice make -DNO_CLEAN -j6 buildworld
--- buildworld ---
make[1]: "/usr/src/Makefile.inc1" line 341: SYSTEM_COMPILER: Determined that CC=/usr/local/bin/ccache cc matches the source tree.  Not bootstrapping a cross-compiler.
make[1]: "/usr/src/Makefile.inc1" line 346: SYSTEM_LINKER: Determined that LD=ld matches the source tree.  Not bootstrapping a cross-linker.
--- buildworld_prologue ---
--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> World build started on Tue Feb  5 16:26:03 CET 2019
--------------------------------------------------------------
--- _worldtmp ---
--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> Rebuilding the temporary build tree
--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> Deleting stale files in build tree...
rm -rf /usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/tmp/legacy/usr/include
if [ -x /usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/tmp/usr/bin/cc ]; then  inum=$(stat -f %i /usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/tmp/usr/bin/cc);  find /usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/tmp/usr/bin -inum ${inum} -delete;  fi
if [ -x /usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/tmp/usr/bin/c++ ]; then  inum=$(stat -f %i /usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/tmp/usr/bin/c++);  find /usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/tmp/usr/bin -inum ${inum} -delete;  fi
cd /usr/src/tools/build;  make DIRPRFX=tools/build/ DESTDIR=/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/tmp/legacy installdirs
--- installdirs ---
...
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2019)

When newvers.sh is updated you should do a full buildworld from a clean system. Or else you're going to get weird version related errors. I'm tracking 12-STABLE since its inception and newvers.sh has been updated a few times already.


----------



## laufdi (Feb 5, 2019)

Ok, but I have 3 different "newvers.sh" in /usr/src:


> # locate newvers.sh
> /usr/src/stand/common/newvers.sh
> /usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh
> /usr/src/usr.sbin/amd/include/newvers.sh


and all are of Dec. 21.


----------



## yuripv (Feb 6, 2019)

Yes, NO_CLEAN still works, e.g. it's 1h+ for clean build vs ~3-5 minutes with -DNO_CLEAN after updating src (tracking -CURRENT, so it's pretty often).


----------



## laufdi (Feb 6, 2019)

Ok, for me it's more like 8-10 minutes ...
I expected it to walk the directories and see that nothing has changed in <30 sec...


----------

